# warning lights and symbols



## Tombmw75 (May 24, 2008)

I have a 2008 328xi coupe w/6 speed. The other day in the instrument area a yellow warning symbol appeared. It was two arrows, one pointing up and one down. The arrow shafts were zig zagged. They lasted 30 seconds or so and then went away. Within another half minute while going down hill the car came to a nearly complete stop. The stop felt more like an engine brake than a foot on the pedal. I was only going 25-30MPH at the time. I had not engaged accidentally or otherwise any of the traction or stability controls. None of the symbols for such controls appeared. My dealer has no idea why the car stopped and has never seen the symbol I described and drew for them. 
Any thoughts? For the record I'm not one who sees images of the Pope in jelly doughnuts.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Did you have cruise control engaged? It might have suggested that you shift up or down a gear.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Tombmw75 said:


> I have a 2008 328xi coupe w/6 speed. The other day in the instrument area a yellow warning symbol appeared. It was two arrows, one pointing up and one down. The arrow shafts were zig zagged. They lasted 30 seconds or so and then went away. Within another half minute while going down hill the car came to a nearly complete stop. The stop felt more like an engine brake than a foot on the pedal. I was only going 25-30MPH at the time. I had not engaged accidentally or otherwise any of the traction or stability controls. None of the symbols for such controls appeared. My dealer has no idea why the car stopped and has never seen the symbol I described and drew for them.
> Any thoughts? For the record I'm not one who sees images of the Pope in jelly doughnuts.


Do you have hill decent?
cheers
vern


----------



## Tombmw75 (May 24, 2008)

I thank you both, but neither cruise control nor hill descent feature was engaged.


----------



## dean2c (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with AzNMpower32 - your description sounds like the warning that comes on when the car wants you to downshift to maintain RPMs. 

I know you said your cruise wasn't on, but if you want to see the symbol we're thinking of, try this: drive down an empty street at a slow speed and set the cruise. Keep shifting up until the engine RPM's drop below about a thousand with the cruise still engaged, and the warning will appear.


----------



## Tombmw75 (May 24, 2008)

dean2C,
You agreed with AzNMpower32 and now I agree with both of you. Performed the cruise control shifting exercise as suggested by dean2c and when I hit 6th gear up came the display I'd seen previously. I can't explain why I would have had CC engaged the other night in a 25-30MPH zone or why I would have been in the highest gear. Unlike the first time, the car did not come to a stop but when I came to a stop sign less than a minute later I could not get it in or out of gear for several seconds. The same thing happened the first time around. Again I thank you and must say I'm surprised my BMW dealer is not in tune with this particular type of BMW behavior.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

It's easy to accidentally bump the cruise control with your leg and it can be engaged at fairly low speeds (minimum of 40km/h or 25mph). I've done it on occasion and I wish BMW left the buttons back on the steering wheel like in the olden days. Just hit the cruise control stalk up or down to cancel.


----------

